# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  stockpiling question...

## LeaveThisLifeGuy

this has probably been asked before... for those of you who don't go into town that often (or at all), just how much food basics do you need for a year.  I'm talkin flour, sugar, butter, oats, etc.  If I was to outfit a cabin, I have no idea how many pounds it would take for a year.  If it helps, the scenario would include 2-4 mouths needin feedin.

----------


## Rick

Nell posted this link or one like it in another thread but I can't find it. Anyway, here's an estimator you can use. 

http://lds.about.com/library/bl/faq/blcalculator.htm

Here's a bunch of information on stockpiling: 

http://standeyo.com/News_Files/menu.food.store.html

----------


## crashdive123

It's going to vary from family to family and situation to situation.  WildWoman had a great post on the topic.  Write down everything that you consume.  The longer you can keep records the better.  If you keep one month of records and need six month supply, just do the math.  IMO I would at at least 20% to what numbers I came up with to be on the safe side.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice links Rick.

----------


## RobertRogers

I also recommend you stockpile foods that you eat on a regular basis.  Otherwise come SHTF you are going to be in for a period of gastric disturbance right when you are being heavily stressed by other things.

----------


## wildWoman

Best way to figure out what you'll need is to weigh and write down what ingredients you use every day, for a period of 2-4 weeks. Or else, hang on to all your grocery bills. Just multiply the amounts by the time you want to stockpile for, add an extra 10% just in case. Also, don't stockpile things you don't normally eat or like, chances are you're not going to develop a passion for them out in the woods either. If you plan on living off your supplies for longer than a couple weeks, buy lots of variety. Consider having a few planters inside the house to grow fresh salad greens.

----------


## dilligaf2u2

Here is another lonk you could try! 

http://www.homepreparednessconsultants.com/

Don

----------

